# Breeding glassfish



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

How do i breed glassfish?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

blcknwitecuban said:


> How do i breed glassfish?


Not very easily that's for sure. I don't think that many people have tried to be honest.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

glassfishes = family Chandidae


----------

